

Building Real-Time Web Applications with Server-Sent Events - pignata
http://tx.pignata.com/2012/10/building-real-time-web-applications-with-server-sent-events.html

======
nmcfarl
The article doesn’t discuss the fact that CORS/SSE is broken all browsers
except FireFox, so your evented streaming server’s going to have to be on port
80. (And as most proxies close connections aggressively, it can’t be proxied.)
Which is probably not the way things stand for most sites.

Which means that for the moment SSE is useful mainly for freestanding
greenfield apps. For those uses it’s pretty awesome.

